# سؤال لكل بنت مسيحيه



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

*بدون الدخول فى مواضيع فرعيه :

*
*سؤال لكل مسيحية ماذا تفعلى لو طلع قانون بلبس الجميع الحجاب ؟؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

لا مش هقدر انفذ كده بصراحه


هما ملهومش حكم علينا اننا نلبس حجاب او لا ولازم يكون في وقفه ودفاع عن حققونا ودينا​


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لا مش هقدر انفذ كده بصراحه
> 
> 
> هما ملهومش حكم علينا اننا نلبس حجاب او لا ولازم يكون في وقفه ودفاع عن حققونا ودينا​




*اللى بتقوليه دة تمام وممكن يحصل لكن فى الاخر تم تطبيق القانون  ايه رايك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *اللى بتقوليه دة تمام وممكن يحصل لكن فى الاخر تم تطبيق القانون ايه رايك*


 

لو تم تطبيق القانون

يبقي مش هعيش هنا في الدوله دي ونسيبهالهم وتبقي دوله اسلامية وكلهم محجبات

لكن احنا مش هنبقي كده ابدا حتي لو هنموت مش مهم لازم نتمسك بدينا للنهاية ولينا الشرف اننا نموت بدل ما نبقي تحت رغبتهم وحكمهم علينا​


----------



## شميران (30 مارس 2011)

*صح ياروزي انا متفقة معك واحنة  في العراق لو طبق هدا القانون واصبحت الدولة اسلامية لازم نسافر لاي مكان بس المهم نحتفظ بديننا ولو مسافرنا فنموت احسن*


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

شميران قال:


> *صح ياروزي انا متفقة معك واحنة في العراق لو طبق هدا القانون واصبحت الدولة اسلامية لازم نسافر لاي مكان بس المهم نحتفظ بديننا ولو مسافرنا فنموت احسن*


 

بالظبط كده ده اللي لازم يتعمل في الوضع ده


----------



## أنجيلا (30 مارس 2011)

الاجابة طبعا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مستحيل مش ممكن نسمحلهم يفرضو دينهم علينا ومهما كان الثمن

بس ليه السؤال الغريب ده 
انت سمعت حاجة عن رغبة الحكومة في تنفيد القانون ده?! هههههههههههه​


----------



## Omar Moslim (30 مارس 2011)

لا يوجد قانون مثل هذا
و لن يكون وجود لقانون مثل هذا 
لانه ببساطة لا يُمكن اجبار اياحد علي شعائراسلامية


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

*لسه امبارح صاحبتى كانت بتسألنى نفس السؤال 
وكان ردى ببساطه هو على جثتى يعنى سواء كان العقاب سجن أو قتل وماله 
على الاقل افضل بكرامتى لاخر لحظه من حياتى ​*


----------



## white.angel (30 مارس 2011)

*نتكلم بموضوعيه وواقعيه ياريت*
*اللى هيسكتنا ويخرسنا لحد ما نسيبهم ياخدوا البلد ويخلوها اسلاميه*
*ويسنوا قوانين ان البنات تلبس الحجاب ومش بعيد النقاب*
*هيخرسنا ويسكتنا بردو ويخلينا نلبس الحجاب*
*اذا كان طول السنين اللى فاتت متكلمناش ولا اعترضنا*
*اشمعنى هنيجى لحد القانون دة ونعترض*
*يعنى امبارح بعد التهديدات اللى حصلت اتحدى ان اكتر من 5% من القبطيات هما اللى خرجوا من البيوت *
*والباقى خافوا واستخبوا فى بيوتهم*
*ياجماعه احنا مش قادرين نقتنع بأننا جبناء ومنهزمين وسلبيين*
*دى حقيقه لازم نسلم بيها ...
عمرنا ما هنعالج مرض غير لما نعترف بوجوده 
*


> يبقي مش هعيش هنا في الدوله دي ونسيبهالهم وتبقي دوله اسلامية وكلهم محجبات


*وهنسيبهالهم ازاى؟؟؟
اهو نسيبهالهم دى اكبر دليل على الانهزاميه 
وبعدين هو بالسهل كدة نسيب البلد كلنا مره واحده
انهى دوله هتقبل كام مليون لاجئ اضطهاد 
وهل دة هيرفعنا فى عيون ولادنا بعد كام سنه 
لما يقولوا اهالينا ربنا يسامحهم كانوا جبناء 
وسلموهم البلد على طبق من دهب*

*الموضوع كبير اوى 
والقصه مش قصة حجاب 
واللى هيسكتنا لحد ما يسنوا قانون الحجاب 
هيسكتنا ويخلينا نلبسه
اتمنى تفهموا ان ردى مش هجوم ولا سب 
انا مسيحيه وحزينه على اللى بيحصل
بس اتعلمت انى مقدرش اعالج السرطان
 الا لما اعترف ان فى سرطان.....*​


----------



## vetaa (30 مارس 2011)

*اكيييييييييد لأ
وبرضه مش هنسيب بلادنا خاصتا ان ربنا قال
مبارك شعبى مصــــــــــــــــــر
يبقى ازاى بقى!!!!

بس انا مع ان البنات وانا منهم
لبسنا يبقى كويس خصوصا ف الصيف

ولو كلنا فعلا واثقين ف ربنا وحمايته لينا
مش هنخااااااااف ابدا ونقولهم
احنا اهو وقاعدين
*​


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2011)

صح يا انجل بجد عندك حق فى كل كلمة اللى خوفنا وقعدنا فى بيوتنا برضو ههيخوفنا لاى حاجة تانى 
بس هو محدش هيوافق طبعا ولو كانت العقوبة ايه لانى فى حاجات بتحصل غصبن عننا يعنى عدم نزلنا خوف اهلينا علينا لو بايدى يعلم ربنا كنت نزلت ولا همنى حاجة انتى عارفة المصيبة ايه انا نزلت يوم الاتنين لو قلتلك مكنش فى غيرى انا وماما بعدين الشارع فاضى تماما مفيش غير بنات محجبة ورجالة شوارع فرعية ورئيسية الكل كان فاضى بس يومها عندت جامد عندى لبس مش بنزل بيه غير مع خطيبى بس لبسته وفلت شعرى بس الحمد لله خدت اللى فى النصيب من مينا حتى اخواتى قلولى مش بتلبسيه ابدا جاية فى الظروف دى وتلبسيه قلتلهممش هتاخر ولو حد كلمنا معادهم بكرة مش انهرده


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> عندى لبس مش بنزل بيه غير مع خطيبى بس لبسته وفلت شعرى بس الحمد لله خدت اللى فى النصيب من مينا حتى اخواتى قلولى مش بتلبسيه ابدا جاية فى الظروف دى وتلبسيه قلتلهممش هتاخر ولو حد كلمنا معادهم بكرة مش انهرده




*طب ده صح يعنى ؟ !!!!!!
*​


----------



## white.angel (30 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> صح يا انجل بجد عندك حق فى كل كلمة اللى خوفنا وقعدنا فى بيوتنا برضو ههيخوفنا لاى حاجة تانى
> بس هو محدش هيوافق طبعا ولو كانت العقوبة ايه لانى فى حاجات بتحصل غصبن عننا



*انا مش معنى كلامى انى موافقه البس الحجاب
بس المشكله ان احنا هنكون وصلنا لمرحلة اننا مش هنختار
انتى ملزمه
ولو رفضنا وعندنا زى مانتى بتقولى ونزلنا بشعرنا 
واتقبض عليكى وسورى سامحينى اغتصبوكى 
واتقتلتى بشكل وحش ومهين
بعد الحادث دة هتلاقى نص المسيحيات اتحجبت 
لان مش كلنا عندنا قدرة الاحتمال اللى تخلينا نواجههم ونواجه اللى هيعملوه
احنا داخلين على كارثه بمعنى الكلمه 
ومش مقدرين حجمها..........
 *


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *نتكلم بموضوعيه وواقعيه ياريت*
> *اللى هيسكتنا ويخرسنا لحد ما نسيبهم ياخدوا البلد ويخلوها اسلاميه*
> *ويسنوا قوانين ان البنات تلبس الحجاب ومش بعيد النقاب*
> *هيخرسنا ويسكتنا بردو ويخلينا نلبس الحجاب*
> ...




*كلامك كله صح للاسف 

طب ممكن نعرف الحل من وجهه نظرك

وأجابتك الشخصيه على السؤال
*​


----------



## Rosetta (30 مارس 2011)

*شعر البنت المسيحية تاج و مجد لها يعني مش عورة كما ينظر له الإسلام 
يعني لو كنت مصرية أكيد مش رح أقبل بهيك قانون ولا رح أطبقه كمان لأنه فيه إهانة لكرامة البنت المسيحية 
وغير هيك إحنا كمسيحيين من حقنا حرية العيش و القرار و برأيي الحجاب هو إنكاااااار لمسيحيتي إللي طول عمري بفتخر فيها
عشان هيك أبدا مش رح أقبل بالحجاب  ​*


----------



## white.angel (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *كلامك كله صح للاسف
> طب ممكن نعرف الحل من وجهه نظرك
> 
> وأجابتك الشخصيه على السؤال
> *​



*الحل...........الحل بسيط وصعب جدا
الحل هو اننا ننقل جبل المقطم من جديد
مش قصدى ننقل الجبل بالمعنى الحرفى
بس نستعيد الروح الجباره اللى نقلت جبل المقطم
دة الحل الوحيد.......يمكن هتقولوا انى متدينه معقده
ولكن انا مؤمنه ان لو كلنا ركعنا ومسكنا فى ربنا وقولناله
لن اطلقك ما لم تضع يدك على مصر 
لن اتركك ما لم تبارك مصر وشعبها
الامور كلها هتتحل

واجابتى الشخصيه لو القانون دة اتسن
هعتكف فى البيت صوم وصلاه 
لانى مش هلبس الحجاب
ومش ناويه انزل الشارع واهين نفسى وانا عارفه النتيجه 
واعتقد دة الحل اللى كلنا هنلجأ ليه
لاننا مش بنفتكر ربنا غير لما تضيق اوى*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طب ده صح يعنى ؟ !!!!!!
> *​


اه صح لانى لبسى مكنش اوفر انا نازلة محترمة وعاوز اوصلهم انى مش هنخاف :ranting:


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لو تم تطبيق القانون
> 
> يبقي مش هعيش هنا في الدوله دي ونسيبهالهم وتبقي دوله اسلامية وكلهم محجبات
> 
> لكن احنا مش هنبقي كده ابدا حتي لو هنموت مش مهم لازم نتمسك بدينا للنهاية ولينا الشرف اننا نموت بدل ما نبقي تحت رغبتهم وحكمهم علينا​




*أرسى على حل : 

تسيبى البلد ولا تتمسكى بهويتك المسيحيه مهما حصل
*​


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

شميران قال:


> *صح ياروزي انا متفقة معك واحنة  في العراق لو طبق هدا القانون واصبحت الدولة اسلامية لازم نسافر لاي مكان بس المهم نحتفظ بديننا ولو مسافرنا فنموت احسن*




*السفر وانك تسيبى بلدك ده حل صح يعنى ؟

لو روحتى بلد تانى وحصل نفس الشئ ؟

هنلف العالم بقى وفى الاخر مش هنلاقى مكان نعيش فيه !
*​


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> اه صح لانى لبسى مكنش اوفر انا نازلة محترمة وعاوز اوصلهم انى مش هنخاف :ranting:




*يابنتى من كلامك انا نفسي فهمت انه أوفر وأعتراض خطيبك واهلك يدل على كدة

المشكله هنا بقى أننا مش شايفين غلطاتنا
*​


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> الاجابة طبعا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> مستحيل مش ممكن نسمحلهم يفرضو دينهم علينا ومهما كان الثمن
> 
> بس ليه السؤال الغريب ده
> انت سمعت حاجة عن رغبة الحكومة في تنفيد القانون ده?! هههههههههههه​



*حلو الكلام دة بس هل ياترى التنفيذ سهل ؟ 

يابنتى القانون موجود بالفعل بس لسه مخدتش الطابع القانونى
*​


----------



## white.angel (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لو روحتى بلد تانى وحصل نفس الشئ ؟*



*صعب مارسلينو يحصل نفس الشئ
لانها مش معقول هتسافر على ايران مثلا
اكيد هتروح امريكا فرنسا
اى دوله بتؤمن بالحريه 
ولكن المشكله فى اننا هنكون هربنا
واللى يهرب مره هيعيش هربان طول عمره
واللى يتنازل مره هيتنازل طول عمره
لو اتنازلنا انهارده عن بلدنا
بكره هنتنازل عن نفسنا
وبعده نتنازل عن مسيحنا
وباب التنازلات ان فُتح يستحيل غلقه مره اخرى....
*​


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يابنتى من كلامك انا نفسي فهمت انه أوفر وأعتراض خطيبك واهلك يدل على كدة
> 
> المشكله هنا بقى أننا مش شايفين غلطاتنا
> *​


لاا مش اوفر هو لانى دايما بنزل ببنطلون بعيد عن مينا لكن معاه بلبس فستان جيبة زى ما بتطلع فانى البس فستان ومينا مش معايا غريبة بنسبالهم كمان البسة وانا نازلة فى وقت مهما مش ساكتين هو ده اللى خلاهم يعلقو مينا اعتراضة انى لا ملبس اى جيبة بعيد عنه 
لا صدقنى يا مارسلينو شيفاهم :beee:


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

Omar Moslim قال:


> لا يوجد قانون مثل هذا
> و لن يكون وجود لقانون مثل هذا
> لانه ببساطة لا يُمكن اجبار اياحد علي شعائراسلامية



*القانون موجود بالفعل ينقصه التفعيل من الدوله

السلفيين وغيرهم بدأو قى تنفيذه والدوله صامته لا حول لها ولا قوة

والصمت معروف معناه ايه 

أما عن الاجبار يا عزيزى فبلاش اتكلم لان الكلام كتييييير اوى لو انت فى مصر فعلا المفروض تكون عارف
*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أرسى على حل : *
> 
> *تسيبى البلد ولا تتمسكى بهويتك المسيحيه مهما حصل*


 

اكيد هتمسك بيها مهما حصل

ولعلمك بقي موضوع السفر ده كان في بالي من زمان جدا من غير اي حاجه

لاني البلد دي دايما بحس انها مش بلدنا واننا اغراب فيها


لكن سيبك من موضوع السفر ده عشان محدش يقول هروب ولا خوف لا يا سيدي هفضل وهتمسك بديانتي اكيد لان مفيش وجه مقارنه بين الاختيارين

ولو فعلا القانون ده اتنفذ انا مش هعمل كده وهتمسك بديني وليا الشرف اني اموت وانا رافضة الحجاب

ومش معني اننا سكتنا كتر اوي زمان يبقي بردو نسكت دلوقتي لا اظن خلاص بقي ان الاوان اننا نفوق وندافع عن ديانتنا ونتمسك بيها 

انا ارفض الحجاب بشده ولا عمري هسمح بيه وافضل الموت هيكون اريح بكتير​


----------



## white.angel (30 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لاا مش اوفر هو لانى دايما بنزل ببنطلون بعيد عن مينا لكن معاه بلبس فستان جيبة زى ما بتطلع فانى البس فستان ومينا مش معايا غريبة بنسبالهم كمان البسة وانا نازلة فى وقت مهما مش ساكتين هو ده اللى خلاهم يعلقو مينا اعتراضة انى لا ملبس اى جيبة بعيد عنه
> لا صدقنى يا مارسلينو شيفاهم :beee:


*
فى نقطه انتى مش واخده بالك منها
احنا فى حرب 
والحرب محتاجه ذكاء
والعند نوع من عدم الحكمه 
انتى بعندك كأنك بتقوليلهم 
لو مش واخدين بالكم منى 
لا انا موجوده اهو تعالوا اعتدوا عليا
والموضوع مش نااااااااااااااااااااقص*


----------



## كوك (30 مارس 2011)

> لا مش هقدر انفذ كده بصراحه
> 
> 
> هما ملهومش حكم علينا اننا نلبس حجاب او لا ولازم يكون في وقفه ودفاع عن حققونا ودينا​


 
_*بس يا روزى هيكون شكلك حلو اوى*_

_*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_
​


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لاا مش اوفر هو لانى دايما بنزل ببنطلون بعيد عن مينا لكن معاه بلبس فستان جيبة زى ما بتطلع فانى البس فستان ومينا مش معايا غريبة بنسبالهم كمان البسة وانا نازلة فى وقت مهما مش ساكتين هو ده اللى خلاهم يعلقو مينا اعتراضة انى لا ملبس اى جيبة بعيد عنه
> لا صدقنى يا مارسلينو شيفاهم :beee:



*ههههههههه يابنتى بتكلم عننا بصفه عامه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*بس يا روزى هيكون شكلك حلو اوى*_​
> _*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


 

هههههههههه طيب بس عشان الموضوع مش يبوظ

وحسابك بره الموضوع:beee:


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *
> فى نقطه انتى مش واخده بالك منها
> احنا فى حرب
> والحرب محتاجه ذكاء
> ...


ايه اللى بتقولية ده 
انا عاوز اعلن اننا مش هنخاف منهم ولا هنستخبى ولو فعلا خوفنا يبقى نسستاهل كل اللى يجرالنا ومحدش يزعل من اللى هيعملوه 
كانت مجرد اشاعه لكن قعده اغلبيتنا فى البيت بس اكيد هما خدو بالهم وعرفو اننا خوفنا احنا المفروض احرار ومحدش واصى علينا بنعمل اللى شايفينه صح مش اللى هما شيفينة وشعرى هو تاجى زى ما بيقول كتابى مش هخبى تاجى علشان دين تانى بيقول انو عورة وبعدين فى كل الكلام ده محدش قال انى ربنا موجود محدش قال اننا فى ايد امينة واللى بيمسنا بيمس حدقة عينه انا واثقة فى قوة الهى وانو قادر يحمينى طالما بلبس اللى بيليق ومش بعمل حاجة تضايق حد 
وانى البس فستان بقولهم انا اهوه طاب ما بنلبس بنطلون ولا فستان محدش بيتعق من قرف المعاكسة وقلة الادب دى ايه اللى جد يعنى


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه يابنتى بتكلم عننا بصفه عامه
> *​


انا بوضح اللى فهمته من كلامى يمكن وصلت غلط


----------



## white.angel (30 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> ايه اللى بتقولية ده
> انا عاوز اعلن اننا مش هنخاف منهم ولا هنستخبى ولو فعلا خوفنا يبقى نسستاهل كل اللى يجرالنا ومحدش يزعل من اللى هيعملوه
> كانت مجرد اشاعه لكن قعده اغلبيتنا فى البيت بس اكيد هما خدو بالهم وعرفو اننا خوفنا احنا المفروض احرار ومحدش واصى علينا بنعمل اللى شايفينه صح مش اللى هما شيفينة وشعرى هو تاجى زى ما بيقول كتابى مش هخبى تاجى علشان دين تانى بيقول انو عورة وبعدين فى كل الكلام ده محدش قال انى ربنا موجود محدش قال اننا فى ايد امينة واللى بيمسنا بيمس حدقة عينه انا واثقة فى قوة الهى وانو قادر يحمينى طالما بلبس اللى بيليق ومش بعمل حاجة تضايق حد
> وانى البس فستان بقولهم انا اهوه طاب ما بنلبس بنطلون ولا فستان محدش بيتعق من قرف المعاكسة وقلة الادب دى ايه اللى جد يعنى


*كلامك صح 
المفروض مانخفش 
والمفروض نواجه 
والمفروض نتكلم 
بس المشكله اننا بنقول المفروض دى من زمان
ومحدش عمل حاجة لحد دلوقتى
والشويه اللى راحوا ماسبيرو
بصراحه رفعوا راسنا بس انتهت القصه 
على انهم ما بين معتقلن ومضروبين ومتكهربين 
يعنى الموضوع بقى دموى بشكل صعب واحنا مش كتير فى البلد يعنى لو اتكرر ماسبيرو تلت اربع مرات كمان هنخلص........
 *


----------



## كوك (30 مارس 2011)

> هههههههههه طيب بس عشان الموضوع مش يبوظ
> 
> وحسابك بره الموضوع:beee:




_*طيب بصى كلمتين دول*_

_*معلش يا مرسلينو انا عايز اقول كلمتين*_


_*احنا مينفعش السلفين ان يحكم علينا لان احنا دوله داخل دوله *_

_*وبنمشى على كلام الانجيل فقط لا غير *_

_*والبابا شنوده طبعاا احنااا بنكون خدامه *_

_*شكراا لك  يا  باشا*_​​


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لسه امبارح صاحبتى كانت بتسألنى نفس السؤال
> وكان ردى ببساطه هو على جثتى يعنى سواء كان العقاب سجن أو قتل وماله
> على الاقل افضل بكرامتى لاخر لحظه من حياتى ​*



*سألت والدتى السؤال ده بردو واديتها مثال على تطبيق قانون منع لبس الحجاب فى فرنسا
وانه اتطبق برغم رفض المسلمين اللى هناك واللى مش هناك كمان 
كان ردها انهم حرين هنا لان البلد بلدهم

قولتلها وهنا كمان البلد بلدهم !!
*​


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *كلامك صح
> المفروض مانخفش
> والمفروض نواجه
> والمفروض نتكلم
> ...


محدش قال نعمل مظاهرات دينا فى سى تى فى قالت انها نزلت يوم التلات تلف وتشوف الدنيا ايه قالت انى فى بنات راحت شغلها وفى بنات نزلت الجامعة بس قليلين مش لازم نخاف


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *سألت والدتى السؤال ده بردو واديتها مثال على تطبيق قانون منع لبس الحجاب فى فرنسا
> وانه اتطبق برغم رفض المسلمين اللى هناك واللى مش هناك كمان
> كان ردها انهم حرين هنا لان البلد بلدهم
> 
> ...



*لالالالالالالالا ازاى تقول كده
المسلمين اللى هناك مجرد ضيووف
انت مقتنع انك فى بلدك مجرد ضيف ؟؟
لو ده احساسكوا بجد يا اقباط تبقى كارثه !!!*


----------



## bob (30 مارس 2011)

*انا حقول راي و عارف ان الناس حتضايق مني بس معلش احترمه راي 
اولا بعد اللي شفته من الاقباط امس ان اغلبيه الناس منزلتش 
ثانيا اللي نزلوا من الاقباط كانوا لابسين ايشاربات يعني بينكروا او بيخبوا انهم مسيحيين
بعد كل ده معتقدش حد يقولي احنا مش حنلبس حجاب مع الاسف احنا جبناء اذا كان من هزار منهم في ناس لبست الحجاب امال لو قانون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا و ارجو محدش يتضايق مني*


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *اكيييييييييد لأ
> وبرضه مش هنسيب بلادنا خاصتا ان ربنا قال
> مبارك شعبى مصــــــــــــــــــر
> يبقى ازاى بقى!!!!
> ...




*تفتكرى التنفيذ سهل ؟؟؟*​


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لالالالالالالالا ازاى تقول كده
> المسلمين اللى هناك مجرد ضيووف
> انت مقتنع انك فى بلدك مجرد ضيف ؟؟
> لو ده احساسكوا بجد يا اقباط تبقى كارثه !!!*




*الواقع والمنطق واللى بيحصل كله للاسف بيأكد الحقيقه دى

عكسها مافيش حاجه واحدة تثبته !
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *سألت والدتى السؤال ده بردو واديتها مثال على تطبيق قانون منع لبس الحجاب فى فرنسا
> وانه اتطبق برغم رفض المسلمين اللى هناك واللى مش هناك كمان
> كان ردها انهم حرين هنا لان البلد بلدهم
> 
> ...



*لا يامارسلينو **الوضع مختلف تماما ,فرنسا لما منعت ,منعت كل الرموز الدينية مش بس الحجاب بس طبعا الاعلام العربى مابيصدق يكدب ويولع الدنيا 
الحاجة التانية اوروبا لما ابتدت تمنع الحجاب عملت كده علشان تحمى نفسها بعد ماشافت الويل من المسلمين اللى بيروحوا هناك 
ويتعلموا ويتعالجوا على حساب الدولة وياخدو جنسية وحاجات مكانوش يحلموا بيها فى بلادهم الاصلية وبعدين يفجروا البلد اللى ساعدتهم ومدت ايديها بالخير 
اوروبا معملتش كده غير بعد ماحصل الغدر بيها وشافت الويل منهم 
ومعملتش كده انتقام منهم لا ,الناس ديه مخها اكبر وانضف من كده لكن عملت كده حماية لبلادهم ولهويتهم الاوروبية 
واذا جينا بقى لبلد مين لا اوروبا بالطبع هى قارة الاوروبين والانجلو ساكسون وكل المتجنسين هناك فى اوروبا مش اهل البلد الاصلين سواء كانوا عرب مسيحين او مسلمين لكن ده كرم من الدول النضيفة بتعمله انها بتقدم جنسيتها للى يعيش فيها ده الدول العربية الشقيقة مش بتعمل كده 
لكن احنا وضعنا مختلف احنا مش متجنسين ولا جايين هجرة احنا اصل البلد احنا الاصل واحنا سكان اصليين ومصريين اصليين 

*


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا حقول راي و عارف ان الناس حتضايق مني بس معلش احترمه راي
> اولا بعد اللي شفته من الاقباط امس ان اغلبيه الناس منزلتش
> ثانيا اللي نزلوا من الاقباط كانوا لابسين ايشاربات يعني بينكروا او بيخبوا انهم مسيحيين
> بعد كل ده معتقدش حد يقولي احنا مش حنلبس حجاب مع الاسف احنا جبناء اذا كان من هزار منهم في ناس لبست الحجاب امال لو قانون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شكرا و ارجو محدش يتضايق مني*



*محدش هيتضايق ياعم اتكلم براحتك احنا عايزين نستفاد كلنا

طيب انت طرحت اللى حصل طب ايه الممكن نعمله

ما انت عند بنت خايف عليها حتى لو عندك 1% مش هتنزلها من البيت لانك خايف عليها دة اسمه ايه ايه بقى ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا حقول راي و عارف ان الناس حتضايق مني بس معلش احترمه راي
> اولا بعد اللي شفته من الاقباط امس ان اغلبيه الناس منزلتش
> ثانيا اللي نزلوا من الاقباط كانوا لابسين ايشاربات يعني بينكروا او بيخبوا انهم مسيحيين
> بعد كل ده معتقدش حد يقولي احنا مش حنلبس حجاب مع الاسف احنا جبناء اذا كان من هزار منهم في ناس لبست الحجاب امال لو قانون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شكرا و ارجو محدش يتضايق مني*



*انا اول واحده يا بوب منزلتش بنتى امبارح لمدرستها  علشان شوفت انها مجرد طفله ومش هتعرف تتصرف لوحدها
لكن بليل وانا بكلم واحده صاحبتى هى كمان ام لبنتين
فكرنا مع بعض بصوت عالى وقلنا الموضوع مش موضوع يوم ويعدى
افرض ان الوضع استمر على كده
هنفضل حابسين ولادنا فى البيت هنمنعهم يتعلموا ويمارسوا حياتهم الطبيعيه
قررنا اننا نوديهم واننا نكتفى بتوعيتهم واننا نلقى على الرب همومنا واننا نعلن اننا بنؤمن انه مش هيحصلهم غير اللى ربنا سامح بيه واكتفينا بكده
لا يا جماعه احنا مش جبنا ولا انهزاميين احنا بنتعرض لظروف غريبه نوعا ما علينا واختلاف ردود افعالنا شىء طبيعى 
 اتمنى ان الايام الجايه منهتمش باى تهديد *


----------



## white.angel (30 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا حقول راي و عارف ان الناس حتضايق مني بس معلش احترمه راي
> اولا بعد اللي شفته من الاقباط امس ان اغلبيه الناس منزلتش
> ثانيا اللي نزلوا من الاقباط كانوا لابسين ايشاربات يعني بينكروا او بيخبوا انهم مسيحيين
> بعد كل ده معتقدش حد يقولي احنا مش حنلبس حجاب مع الاسف احنا جبناء اذا كان من هزار منهم في ناس لبست الحجاب امال لو قانون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شكرا و ارجو محدش يتضايق مني*



*كلامك صح مليون فى الميه*
*ودة اللى قولته فى البدايه ان لو اتسن القانون رسمى*
*هنتحجب.............
**حتى لو رفضنا فى البدايه 
بعد حاله ولا اتنين وفاه او اعتقال 
بردو هنتحجب**
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *الواقع والمنطق واللى بيحصل كله للاسف بيأكد الحقيقه دى
> 
> عكسها مافيش حاجه واحدة تثبته !
> *​



*لو دى قناعاتنا فعلا يبقى بلاش بعد كده نلوم عليهم انهم بيعتبرونا مواطنين درجه تانيه وبيعاملونا ع الاساس ده  !!!*


----------



## bob (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *محدش هيتضايق ياعم اتكلم براحتك احنا عايزين نستفاد كلنا
> 
> طيب انت طرحت اللى حصل طب ايه الممكن نعمله
> 
> ...


*يا حبيبي ايه اللي جد من بعد الثورة ؟؟؟؟؟
ولا حاجة الناس كلها مش عايشة في امان مش بنات بس دول كانوا بيدخلوا البيوت يعني الخطر يا حبيبي في بيتك 
يبقي الحل اني كنت انزل عادي امبارح رغم اني كنت عارف ان ده جس نبض بس و كل بنت ينزل حد من اهلها او يمشوا مجموعة مع بعضها مش كل الناس عرفت ان المسيحيين واخدين المثل اللي بيقول الجري كل الجدعنة و محدش ينزل هل في توقعك لو هزروا تاني الناس حتنزل برضه محدش حينزل
اذا مان هزروا الناس لبسوا الحجاب امال لو قانون ايه محدش حينزل ؟؟؟؟؟ ولا كله غصب عنه حيلبسوا يا جماعة لازم نعيش في الواقع و محدش يقول كلام شعارات*


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا اول واحده يا بوب منزلتش بنتى امبارح لمدرستها علشان شوفت انها مجرد طفله ومش هتعرف تتصرف لوحدها*
> *لكن بليل وانا بكلم واحده صاحبتى هى كمان ام لبنتين*
> *فكرنا مع بعض بصوت عالى وقلنا الموضوع مش موضوع يوم ويعدى*
> *افرض ان الوضع استمر على كده*
> ...


 

كلامك صح  يا دونا انا بردو ماما صممت اني منزلش امبارح ولا اروح الشغل

وكانت خايفه اوي وبعدها قولتلها انا هنزل عادي ومش شرط يعملوا حاجه الثلاثاء ما الاسبوع كله قدامهم

واحنا بننزل كل يوم يعني اللي عايز يعمل حاجه هيعملها في اي وقت يبقي مش نخاف وربنا كبير


----------



## white.angel (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> لا يا جماعه احنا مش جبنا ولا انهزاميين احنا بنتعرض لظروف غريبه نوعا ما علينا واختلاف ردود افعالنا شىء طبيعى *


*اديلها كام سنه الظروف الغريبه دى؟؟
اديلهم سنين بيضطهوا الاقباط ...
واختلفت ردود افعالنا
اديلهم سنين بيهوا كنايس...
واختلفت ردود افعالنا
اديلهم سنين بيخطفوا حتى لو نسبه قليله من القبطات وبيحصلهم اسلمه جبريه..
واختلفت ردود افعالنا
وصل الحال لنسف الكنااااايس...
واختلفت ردود افعالننا
وحاجات كتير كلنا عارفينها
يعنى مش جديد اللى احنا فيه
والطبيعى انه يزيد سوء
لو تركتى مرض بدون معالجته شئ طبيعى
 انه ينتشر وينتقل من سئ لاسوأ 
لحد ما نوصل لمرحلة الميئوس منه وربنا يتولاه 
امتى هنتفــــــق
امتى هنقول...لا
 *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *كلامك صح مليون فى الميه*
> *ودة اللى قولته فى البدايه ان لو اتسن القانون رسمى*
> *هنتحجب.............
> **حتى لو رفضنا فى البدايه
> ...



*يا ريت بلاش نطلق حكم مسبق ومعمم فى ارئنا لانه بالتأكيد هيضايق ناس كتير
اذا كان فى ناس هتقبل ده وتتحجب تحت ضغط خوف 
ففى ناس هترفض للنهايه مهما كان التمن
افتكر مفيش خلاف على كده*


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا يامارسلينو **الوضع مختلف تماما ,فرنسا لما منعت ,منعت كل الرموز الدينية مش بس الحجاب بس طبعا الاعلام العربى مابيصدق يكدب ويولع الدنيا
> الحاجة التانية اوروبا لما ابتدت تمنع الحجاب عملت كده علشان تحمى نفسها بعد ماشافت الويل من المسلمين اللى بيروحوا هناك
> ويتعلموا ويتعالجوا على حساب الدولة وياخدو جنسية وحاجات مكانوش يحلموا بيها فى بلادهم الاصلية وبعدين يفجروا البلد اللى ساعدتهم ومدت ايديها بالخير
> اوروبا معملتش كده غير بعد ماحصل الغدر بيها وشافت الويل منهم
> ...




*اى ان كان اسلوبهم فى اوروبا

فالنتيجه واحده : الاغلبيه الحاكمه والاغلبيه اللى عايشه فى البلد هى اللى بتضع القوانين وباقى الاقليات لا يحق لها الاعتراض 

و دة كدة كدة بيحصل فى مصر من زمان
*​


----------



## bob (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا اول واحده يا بوب منزلتش بنتى امبارح لمدرستها  علشان شوفت انها مجرد طفله ومش هتعرف تتصرف لوحدها
> لكن بليل وانا بكلم واحده صاحبتى هى كمان ام لبنتين
> فكرنا مع بعض بصوت عالى وقلنا الموضوع مش موضوع يوم ويعدى
> افرض ان الوضع استمر على كده
> ...


*انا معاكي يا دونا بس هل لو عملوا فرض للحجاب و انتي او اي ام كانت حتلاقي بنتها تتعرض للخطر بسبب انها حتسيب شعرها من غير حجاب حتنزلها من غيره؟؟؟ نفكر بعقلانية من غير حماس و مستني ردك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *اديلها كام سنه الظروف الغريبه دى؟؟
> اديلهم سنين بيضطهوا الاقباط ...
> واختلفت ردود افعالنا
> اديلهم سنين بيهوا كنايس...
> ...



*لا معلشى الوضع مكانش بالصوره الحاليه ابداااا 
كانت مجرد حوادث ومعظمنا كان حاسس انها بعيده عنه مكناش عايشنها 
مكانش فى تهديد بصوره جماعيه زى اللى حاصل فى الوقت الحالى 
كلنا كنا سلبيين ومبقصدش بكلنا الاقباط بس
لا الشعب كله كان فى منتهى السلبيه فى كل حاجه 
عاوزه تعترفى بايه بالظبط 
اننا ضعفا وايماننا هش 
اننا هنتكسر ونزل على ركبتنا ونطلب منهم العفو 
اننا هنتحجب علشان نرضيهم 
انتوا شايفيين ان ده مستقبلنا فى بلدنا 
بجد انا مصدومه جداااا من رؤيتكوا للكيان القبطى  فى مصر 
وان الواقعيه فى نظركوا اننا نعترف باننا ضعفا ومساكين واننا مش هنتحمل 
خساره بجد ..!!!*


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا ريت بلاش نطلق حكم مسبق ومعمم فى ارئنا لانه بالتأكيد هيضايق ناس كتير
> اذا كان فى ناس هتقبل ده وتتحجب تحت ضغط خوف
> ففى ناس هترفض للنهايه مهما كان التمن
> افتكر مفيش خلاف على كده*




*أخشى ان النسبه اللى مش هتخاف وهترفض لن تتعدى الـ 1%
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا معاكي يا دونا بس هل لو عملوا فرض للحجاب و انتي او اي ام كانت حتلاقي بنتها تتعرض للخطر بسبب انها حتسيب شعرها من غير حجاب حتنزلها من غيره؟؟؟ نفكر بعقلانية من غير حماس و مستني ردك*



*لا والف لا يا بوب
وبقولها بكل عقلانيه وبدون اندفاع 
ده انا اموت قبل ما اقدم اى تنازلات من النوع ده 
النهارده اقبل البس بنتى حجاب بكره اعلمها تقول الشهاده ازاى 
ده احنا نموت فدا كلمة لا
 ولا عمرنا نكون سبب فرحه بانتصارهم على الهنا وعلى معتقداتنا ومبادئنا 
يا جماعه سر نجاح اى شى فى الدنيا الايجابيه وعدم نشر الفكر السلبى 
يا ريت يا شباب بدال ما تهبطوا عزيمتنا تفكروا فى عمل حمايه للبنات 
اعرفوا مواعيد الاجتماعات والدروس وانزلوا كنايسكوا وروحوا البنات لبيوتها
خليكوا ايجابيين واعملوا حاجه نواجه بيها الخطر ده *


----------



## besm alslib (30 مارس 2011)

*برايي ان المشكله في حال فرض الحجاب مش هتكون هل المسيحيات هتلبس الحجاب او لا*

*المشكله مش مشكلة لبس حجاب او فرضه على مجتمع باكمله*

*لكن المشكله الحقيقيه هتكون ماذا بعد*

*لان لو المسيحيات وافقو وخضعو للارهاب الاسلامي ولبسو الحجاب هيكون ايه بعد هالشي*

*اليوم قرانا خبر مدير مدرسه اجبر طلاب مسيحيين على الوضوء والصلاة الاسلاميه*

*هاد هو اللي لازم نحكي فيه لان بعد فرض الحجاب مش بعيد يتم فرض الصلاة او *

*تقييد الصلاة في الكنايس مش بعيد يصير حظر على اجراس الكنيسه*

*او على رفع الصليب على الكنايس و دقه على ايدين المسيحيين*

*المشكله مش هتكون مشكلة حجاب انما مشكلة تاسلم المسيحيين في مصر وهاد هو اللي بيسعى الو حاليا الجيش المصري  واعوانه السلفيين والاخوان*


*باعتقادي كل وحده مسيحيه سواء ام او بنت  خليها تفكر بان المشكله مش مشكلة لبس حجاب انما اسلمة المسيحيين فان كان في قبول للاسلمه الجماعيه الجبريه *

*فطبعا خليهم يلبسو الحجاب لكن ان كان الرفض هو الرد فلازم يرفضو اي امر اسلامي حتى لو بامر الدوله *

*واعتقد ان ميدان التحرير لا زال موجود وابناء المسيح عمبيموتو هيك هيك على ايدي الارهابيين*

*فالافضل الموت منشان الله وكلمته على العيش في سلام الذل والقهر الاسلامي*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أخشى ان النسبه اللى مش هتخاف وهترفض لن تتعدى الـ 1%
> *​



*ليييييييه كده !!!!
ليييه اليأس ده!!!!!
هما اقوى بسلاحهم ولا بالههم  ؟؟
انت بكلامك بتقول ان بكره مصر كلها مسلمه 
لا مصر للمسيح بدم الشهدا واوعى تفكر بغير كده *


----------



## أنجيلا (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حلو الكلام دة بس هل ياترى التنفيذ سهل ؟ *​
> *يابنتى القانون موجود بالفعل بس لسه مخدتش الطابع القانونى*​


 
ما فيش حاجة سهلة يا بني 
 لو هربنا بحجة التنفيد صعب يبقى خلاص احنا بنسمحلهم  يحكمونا زي ما هم عيزين ويفرضو عنا قوانينهم  
انا لو كنت في مصر بتاكيد مش هقبل البس الحجاب ولازم نقوم بثورة من اجل الدفاع عن حقوقنا  (حلوة الثورةههههه)
بس عن جد لازم نستفيق بقا لان المسلمين زودوها كثير واحنا سكتين ورضيين بظلم وهذا خطانا احنا


----------



## white.angel (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا معلشى الوضع مكانش بالصوره الحاليه ابداااا *


*اكيد مكنش بالصوره دى 
وبعد سنه لو اجتمعنا فى موضوع تانى نناقش في فرض النقاب هنقول الوضع مكنش بالصوره دى دة كان يدوب الحجاب كل شويه الوضع هيزداد سوء
*


> عاوزه تعترفى بايه بالظبط
> اننا ضعفا وايماننا هش
> اننا هنتكسر ونزل على ركبتنا ونطلب منهم العفو
> اننا هنتحجب علشان نرضيهم


*
وهل حضرتك شايفه اننا مش ضعاف؟؟
طيب لو احنا مش ضعاف كنا هنبقى ملطشه
 بالشكل البايخ السخيف دة 
لو لينا كيان ولا شخصيه كنا اتبهدلنا بالشكل الوحش دة
ماهى دى حقيقه ........
وانا مصره اننا لازم نعترف بيها عشان نعالجها
لو معترفناش اننا سلبيين مش هينفع نبقى ايجابيين احنا فى وقت لازم نفكر فيه بطريقه عمليه ...عمليه...عمليه 
وزى ماقلت اللى هيكسرنا ويسكتنا على ان الدوله يحكمها الاخوان والسلفيين ينظموا فيها المرور محجبه تعدى سايبه شعرها يشدوها يبقى هنتحجب ....او نختار نموت فى بيوتنا والوضعين اسخف من بعض

*


> *انتوا شايفيين ان ده مستقبلنا فى بلدنا
> بجد انا مصدومه جداااا من رؤيتكوا للكيان القبطى  فى مصر
> وان الواقعيه فى نظركوا اننا نعترف باننا ضعفا ومساكين واننا مش هنتحمل
> خساره بجد ..!!!*


*احنا عاوزين حل عملى
بصرف النظر عن اننا ايه
مش مهم احنا ضعاف ولا اقوياء يلا نبدأ من جديد
عايزين حل ........................*


----------



## bob (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا والف لا يا بوب
> وبقولها بكل عقلانيه وبدون اندفاع
> ده انا اموت قبل ما اقدم اى تنازلات من النوع ده
> النهارده اقبل البس بنتى حجاب بكره اعلمها تقول الشهاده ازاى
> ...


*صدقيني يا دونا ده راي بامانة ان مفيش حاجة تخلينا ننكر ايمانا مهما كان 
و ده اللي قلته ان البنات تمشي في مجموعات او حد يوصلهم بس للاسف اللي شفته امبارح من ناس في الشارع و عارف انهم مسيحيين و لابسين ايشارب كنت في قمة الحزن ان ده هزار امال لو قانون او استشهاد اد ايه ممكن ينكروا ايمانهم
يا ريت نصلي كلنا لان ممكن اي واحد فينا ايمانه يضعف في اي وقت*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا والف لا يا بوب
> وبقولها بكل عقلانيه وبدون اندفاع
> ده انا اموت قبل ما اقدم اى تنازلات من النوع ده
> النهارده اقبل البس بنتى حجاب بكره اعلمها تقول الشهاده ازاى
> ...


وهو ده اللى كنت بقوله الاول كان يفرق عن دلوقتى بلمرة ولو خوفنا وقلنا ماشى ونعديها يبقى نستحمل اللى يجرالنا ولو قلنا اه على الحجاب هيبقى مش هنعرف نقول لاا تانى ابدا


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ليييييييه كده !!!!
> ليييه اليأس ده!!!!!
> هما اقوى بسلاحهم ولا بالههم  ؟؟
> انت بكلامك بتقول ان بكره مصر كلها مسلمه
> لا مصر للمسيح بدم الشهدا واوعى تفكر بغير كده *




*انا اكتر واحد متشدد ومتعصب كمان ومتحمس لمسيحيتى بشهادة كل المسلمين اللى عرفونى

بس احنا دلوقتى فى واقع .. هنعمل نفسنا مش شايفين ؟
*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

​


besm alslib قال:


> *فالافضل الموت منشان الله وكلمته على العيش في سلام الذل والقهر الاسلامي*​​




ده اللي لازم يحصل لو وصل بينا الحال لكده

مفيش حل تاني​


----------



## كوك (30 مارس 2011)

*



لا والف لا يا بوب
وبقولها بكل عقلانيه وبدون اندفاع 
ده انا اموت قبل ما اقدم اى تنازلات من النوع ده 
النهارده اقبل البس بنتى حجاب بكره اعلمها تقول الشهاده ازاى 
ده احنا نموت فدا كلمة لا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
طبعاا بعد الشر عليكى وعلى بنتك واسرتك كلهاا

بس هقولك حاجه يا دونا الواقع غير الحاضر 

مش هتقدرى تسيبى بنتك تموت قدامك علشان الحجاب  بعد الشر طبعا 

الحجاب مش حرام  عندناا  انتم بتلبسه  الحجاب علشان تتناولى 

بس هنرجع تانى ونقول ملهمش حكم علينا ​​​​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *اكيد مكنش بالصوره دى
> وبعد سنه لو اجتمعنا فى موضوع تانى نناقش في فرض النقاب هنقول الوضع مكنش بالصوره دى دة كان يدوب الحجاب كل شويه الوضع هيزداد سوء
> *
> *
> ...



*اذا كان ده هيبقى قرارك فى المستقبل فاسمحيلى ده شىء محزن جدااا
واذا كنتى بتتكلمى بصوره عامه فبرضه سامحينى التعميم خاطىء 
اذا كان وده العادى انه هيكون فى بعض الناس الضعاف عن قلة ايمان او عن جهل فده شىء متوقع رغم عدم قبوله 
لكن تعميم على كل بنات المسيح
مستحيييييل 
وكلامك عن اننا ملطشه ومضطهدين 
عادى جدااااااا
وماله 
ايه الجديد
مش ده كلام كتابنا و هو كان وعدنا بالنعيم على الارض
"جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَعِيشُوا بِالتَّقْوَى فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ يُضْطَهَدُونَ"
هو مش برضه احنا شايلين صليبنا وماشيين ورا مسيحنا ولا فجأه كده حسينا صليبنا تقل علينا وقررنا نرميه ع الارض مع اول تجربه صعبه بنواجهها
 ده احنا لسه ع البر امال هنعمل ايه فى التقيل اللى جاى ؟؟
"فَلاَ تَخْجَلْ بِشَهَادَةِ رَبِّنَا، وَلاَ بِي أَنَا أَسِيرَهُ، بَلِ اشْتَرِكْ فِي احْتِمَالِ الْمَشَقَّاتِ لأَجْلِ الإِنْجِيلِ بِحَسَبِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ" *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انا اكتر واحد متشدد ومتعصب كمان ومتحمس لمسيحيتى بشهادة كل المسلمين اللى عرفونى
> 
> بس احنا دلوقتى فى واقع .. هنعمل نفسنا مش شايفين ؟
> *​



*معلشى يعنى وهو احنا كنا متوقعين الواقع ده هيبقى ازاى 
انهم هيجوا ويطبطبوا علينا ويقوللنا يا رب يخليكوا وحياتنا عندكوا اتحجبوا واتأسلموا 
"أُسَرُّ بِالضَّعَفَاتِ وَالشَّتَائِمِ وَالضَّرُورَاتِ وَالاضْطِهَادَاتِ وَالضِّيقَاتِ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ. لأَنِّي حِينَمَا أَنَا ضَعِيفٌ فَحِينَئِذٍ أَنَا قَوِيٌّ"  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *
> 
> طبعاا بعد الشر عليكى وعلى بنتك واسرتك كلهاا
> 
> ...



*لا يا  كوك  بلاش الخلط ده من فضلك مش هنعمل زيهم 
الحجاب بتاع الكنيسه اللى لما بيتزحلق من على شعر بنتى وبقولها لا حطيه يا حبيبتى علشان بابا يسوع ميزعلشى منك
مش هحوله بقدرة قادر للا يا حبيبتى خليه بقى على شعرك على طول علشان خاطر اونكل محمد ميغضبش عليكى 
واذا كنت وقت الخطر هكون ضعيفه اووى كده يبقى ربنا يسامحنى مكنتش يوم استحق اللى عمله علشانى وخساره فيا اكون مسيحيه *


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *برايي ان المشكله في حال فرض الحجاب مش هتكون هل المسيحيات هتلبس الحجاب او لا*
> 
> *المشكله مش مشكلة لبس حجاب او فرضه على مجتمع باكمله*
> 
> ...




*كلام جميل جدا بس التنفيذ هل هيكون بالسهوله دى ؟؟
*​


----------



## white.angel (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اذا كان ده هيبقى قرارك فى المستقبل فاسمحيلى ده شىء محزن جدااا
> واذا كنتى بتتكلمى بصوره عامه فبرضه سامحينى التعميم خاطىء *


*
كلامك كان هيبقى سليم لو امبارح
كلنا خرجنا وفعلا مهمناش واللى يعملوه يعملوه
ولكن تعميمى هو مجرد نتيجة ماحدث امس
يدوب قالوا اللى مش بحجاب هنعمل فيها كزا وكزا وكزا
مفيش واحده خرجت الا قلة قليله والباقى قعد فى بيته
لو قريتى التقرير اللى نشر فى الاقباط متحدون تحت عنوان
"اسوان كادت تخلى شوارعها من القبطيات"
عنوان يكسف ومش بيقول غير حقيقة اننا جبناء
وامبارح دة كان واقع ملموش شفناه كلنا يعنى مش حكم من بنات افكارى وانا مش بتكلم على شخصى سبق وقولت انا مش هتحجب ومش هنزل الشارع واواجه قلة ادب وهموت فى بيتى واهو يبقى كتر خيرهم خيرونى اموت ازاى*


> وكلامك عن اننا ملطشه ومضطهدين
> عادى جدااااااا
> وماله
> ايه الجديد


*حلوووووو...ايه الجديد وعادى اننا نبقى ملطشه
هل السيد المسيح علمنا نبقى ملطشه اهو دة اللى يبقى مستحيل السيد المسيح مقالش اتبعونى عشان تبقوا ملطشه 
ومقالش خدوا على......واسكتوا *


> *
> مش ده كلام كتابنا و هو كان وعدنا بالنعيم على الارض
> "جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَعِيشُوا بِالتَّقْوَى فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ يُضْطَهَدُونَ"
> هو مش برضه احنا شايلين صليبنا وماشيين ورا مسيحنا ولا فجأه كده حسينا صليبنا تقل علينا وقررنا نرميه ع الارض مع اول تجربه صعبه بنواجهها
> ...


*كلامك حلو خالص
يضطهدون ويقبلوا الاضطهاد عن قوه مش عن ضعف وجبن 
احنا قابلين الاضطهاد لاننا لا نملك باليد حيله ودة امر واقع علينا وشر لابد منه زى ما بيقولوا بل بالعكس **امبارح معظم اللى خرجوا لبسوا ايشاربات يعنى انكروا المسيح*
*ولو فتحوا باب الهجره مش هنلاقى مسيحى فى البلد

احنا محتاجين قوة من ربنا ومعونه سماويه
ترشدنا...وتدينا حكمه...وقوة احتمال وصبر...
لان زى مانتى قولتى التقيل لسه ورا
وزى ما ابونا مكارى يونان قال بالنص الجمعه اللى فاتت
"الدنيا بقت ماسخه "*


----------



## Critic (30 مارس 2011)

*هقولها بكل بساطة و بلاش شعارات :*
*احنا شعب جبان اتربى على تقديس الصمت و التخازل و التنازل عن حقوقنا المشروعة تحت قناع روحى*
*اخرنا نتكلم و نجعجع و فى الاخر بنستخبى*
*شكرا*


----------



## كوك (30 مارس 2011)

> *لا يا بوب بلاش الخلط ده من فضلك
> الحجاب بتاع الكنيسه اللى لما بيتزحلق من على شعر بنتى وبقولها لا حطيه يا حبيبتى علشان بابا يسوع ميزعلشى منك
> مش هحوله بقدرة قادر للا يا حبيبتى خليه بقى على شعركعلى طول علشان خاطر اونكل محمد ميغطبش عليكى
> واذا كنت وقت الخطر هكون ضعيفه اووى كده يبقى ربنا يسامحنى مكنتش يوم استحق اللى عمله علشانى وخساره فيا اكون مسيحيه *


 
_*انامقصدش يا دونااا  *_

_*مش حرام يعنى لو بنتك خبت شعره هو لو مفيش محمد اصلااا *_

_*والبابا شنوده طلب مننا ان نلبس حجاب مش كونتى لبستى  *_

_*وكمان بنتك كمان *_

*ولا علشان محمد قال البسه يبقى احنا ده حرام عندناا  *

*هو ربنا هيجى ويقولك انتى لبستى ليه حجاااب ولبستى بنتك ليه *

*ويريت يا دونا يكونش كلامى بيزعلك خالص لان انا بحب اناقش *

*ولو بتكلم غلط مش عيب انك تقولى ليا الصح *

*انا ابنك طبعاا الصغير*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *
> كلامك كان هيبقى سليم لو امبارح
> كلنا خرجنا وفعلا مهمناش واللى يعملوه يعملوه
> ولكن تعميمى هو مجرد نتيجة ماحدث امس
> ...



*هو احنا نبقى ضعفا لو طلبنا من ربنا يكمل ضعفنا بقوته
هو احنا نبقى ضعفا علشان ولادنا مش ماسكين سيوف  وسكاكين ومنظر الدم فى عينيهم عادى 
هو المسيح لما اتبهدل واتهان واتصلب علشاننا كان ضعيف 
اذا كان فى مننا اللى خاف ومخرجش  امبارح  ده  مش معناه انكار للمسيح 
الانكار لما يكون قدامك خيارين ما بين الحجاب اوالشهاده اوالموت على اسم المسيح ولواخترتى الاختيار الاول وقتها يبقى انكار وخوف وقلة ايمان وزى ما تحبى تسمى سمى 
وهى فعلا الدنيا طول عمرها ماسخه لانها مش مملكتنا ولا عمرها كانت هدفنا اننا نخليها حلوه فى عينيننا دى مجرد محطه وكلنا عارفين كده *


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

*أرى ان كل ردودنا بكافه انواعها تتفق على شئ واحد فى النهايه وهو سلبيتنا الاكيده

ولا حد شايف غير كدة ؟
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *هقولها بكل بساطة و بلاش شعارات :*
> *احنا شعب جبان اتربى على تقديس الصمت و التخازل و التنازل عن حقوقنا المشروعة تحت قناع روحى*
> *اخرنا نتكلم و نجعجع و فى الاخر بنستخبى*
> *شكرا*



*يعنى انت شايف كده
يعنى رأيك ناخدها من قاصرها ونبيع القضيه بدرى بدرى قبل البهدله وسفك الدم الرخيص*


----------



## white.angel (30 مارس 2011)

*اعتقد انتى منفعله.......ومش عارفه ايه السبب
احنا بنتناقش واولاً واخيراً لكل وجهة نظره 
وكلنا صح محدش غلط والواقع واقع 
سواء قبلناه او رفضناه
*


Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> اذا كان فى مننا اللى خاف ومخرجش  امبارح  ده  مش معناه انكار للمسيح
> *


*
يس,مش انكار....انما جبن
والجبن هو الخطوه الاولى للأنكار

وفى فرق شاسع بين انى اقبل الضعف بقوه وانى اقبل الضعف بذل ورعب السيد المسيح قبل الضعف بقوته 
القديسين اللى ماتوا كانوا امراء وملوك وقبلوا الضعف بقوتهم انما احنا قابلينه لان زى ما قال كريتك اتربينا على الذل والضعف والتخازل فى فرق شاسع بس
ضعف عن قوه وقبلتيه بأرادتك
وضعف عن جبن ورعب مضطره تقبليه غصب عنك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*انامقصدش يا دونااا  *_
> 
> _*مش حرام يعنى لو بنتك خبت شعره هو لو مفيش محمد اصلااا *_
> 
> ...



*يا كوك صدقنى انا مش زعلانه من كلامك ولا من كلام اى حد هنا من اخواتى
انا اللى صادمنى فعلا الاتجاه العام السلبى وحالة الاستسلام الرهيييييبه اللى قريتها بين سطوركوا
خوفتنى اوووى من بكره مش على نفسى ولاعلى بنتى خوفتنى على قلب المسيح اللى هيتجرح اووووى وهو شايفنا كده بنبيعه بالرخيص اصله ميستاهلش
صدقنى فى فرق بين اننا نلبس حاجه على راسنا باختيارنا لاى سبب برد ولا احترام لقداسة مكان ولا اى سبب تانى مقبول وبين انه يتفرض علينا رمز اسلامى صريح كبداية عهد تنازلات غير مقبوله *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أرى ان كل ردودنا بكافه انواعها تتفق على شئ واحد فى النهايه وهو سلبيتنا الاكيده
> 
> ولا حد شايف غير كدة ؟
> *​



*للاسف 
سلبيه قاتله وصادمه !!!*


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا كوك صدقنى انا مش زعلانه من كلامك ولا من كلام اى حد هنا من اخواتى
> انا اللى صادمنى فعلا الاتجاه العام السلبى وحالة الاستسلام الرهيييييبه اللى قريتها بين سطوركوا
> خوفتنى اوووى من بكره مش على نفسى ولاعلى بنتى خوفتنى على قلب المسيح اللى هيتجرح اووووى وهو شايفنا كده بنبيعه بالرخيص اصله ميستاهلش
> صدقنى فى فرق بين اننا نلبس حاجه على راسنا باختيارنا لاى سبب برد ولا احترام لقداسة مكان ولا اى سبب تانى مقبول وبين انه يتفرض علينا رمز اسلامى صريح كبداية عهد تنازلات غير مقبوله *




*صدقيني احنا زيك بس مش شايفين اى حاااااااااااجه كويسه

زى مانكون فى منحدر وكل ما الوقت بيمشى بننزل لتحت وفى نفس الوقت مش شايفين اى حاجه تشدنا لفوق .. كلام بس
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *اعتقد انتى منفعله.......ومش عارفه ايه السبب
> احنا بنتناقش واولاً واخيراً لكل وجهة نظره
> وكلنا صح محدش غلط والواقع واقع
> سواء قبلناه او رفضناه
> ...



*خلاص يا جماعه بجد الظاهر اننا صعب نتفق على تصرف واحد 
وصعب نملى بعض هنعمل ايه ونتصرف ازاى
ومش حابه انى اكمل حوار بالطريقه دى وكأنى احسن واشجع منكوا وانا دايما كنت بشوف نفسى اقلكوا كلكوا فى كل حاجه 
يمكن انا كان ليا تجربة مواجهه قاسيه معاهم  خلتنى واثقه فى نفسى بالزياده 
هعيش عمرى كله اشكر المسيح انه ورانى نفسى على حقيقتها وادانى اشارة انى هكون قويه باسمه 
ربنا يحافظ عليكوا كلكوا فى دمه الثمين *


----------



## كوك (30 مارس 2011)

*



يا كوك صدقنى انا مش زعلانه من كلامك ولا من كلام اى حد هنا من اخواتى
انا اللى صادمنى فعلا الاتجاه العام السلبى وحالة الاستسلام الرهيييييبه اللى قريتها بين سطوركوا
خوفتنى اوووى من بكره مش على نفسى ولاعلى بنتى خوفتنى على قلب المسيح اللى هيتجرح اووووى وهو شايفنا كده بنبيعه بالرخيص اصله ميستاهلش
صدقنى فى فرق بين اننا نلبس حاجه على راسنا باختيارنا لاى سبب برد ولا احترام لقداسة مكان ولا اى سبب تانى مقبول وبين انه يتفرض علينا رمز اسلامى صريح كبداية عهد تنازلات غير مقبوله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
*
*طبعاا مستحيل ان نبيع المسيح ولا بالرخيص ولا بالغالى يا دوناا  والمسيح عارف ايه الى جوايه دلوقتى وعندى استعداد اعمل ايه علشانه *

*ربنا عارف *

*بس انتى ليكى رائ تانى غير اى شخص ممكن يفكر وكل انسان ليه تفكير *

*بس مش علشان نلبس حجاب هنسيب المسيح  طلامه المسيح فى  قلبنا*

*مش هنسيب المسيح  *​


----------



## white.angel (30 مارس 2011)

> خوفتنى على قلب المسيح اللى هيتجرح اووووى وهو شايفنا كده بنبيعه بالرخيص اصله ميستاهلش


*دونا محدش يقدر يعمل كدة 
بس احنا فعلا سلبيين ....ولازم نعالج دة
احنا مش بنقول نفضل سلبيين انما نعالج السلبيه
وعلى فكره مش نعالجها بأننا ندافع عن نفسنا ونتظاهر
لاننا لو عملنا كدة ربنا هيسبنا ناخد حقنا بمعرفتنا
**
خلاصة الموضوع 
احنا نسيب ربنا يدافع عنا وفى نفس الوقت منسكش
يعنى نمسك الحبل من النص
بس منسكتش دى مش معناها نتظاهر
انما نصلى يا جمااااااااعه ياريت نصلى 
ونطلب من ربنا انه يضع ايده على مصر تانى
عجبنى اوى الجروب دة وياريت ننشره*
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=197611100261501
*جروب بيدعوا لنقل جبل المقطم
لو مقدرناش يا شعب المسيح ننقل جبل المقطم تانى
اعرفوا ان هى دى السلبيه اللى ملهاش علاج.....*


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص يا جماعه بجد الظاهر اننا صعب نتفق على تصرف واحد
> وصعب نملى بعض هنعمل ايه ونتصرف ازاى
> ومش حابه انى اكمل حوار بالطريقه دى وكأنى احسن واشجع منكوا وانا دايما كنت بشوف نفسى اقلكوا كلكوا فى كل حاجه
> يمكن انا كان ليا تجربة مواجهه قاسيه معاهم  خلتنى واثقه فى نفسى بالزياده
> ...



*متضايقيش اهو كلنا طلعنا اللى جوانا وفكينا من غلبنا
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *
> 
> *
> *طبعاا مستحيل ان نبيع المسيح ولا بالرخيص ولا بالغالى يا دوناا  والمسيح عارف ايه الى جوايه دلوقتى وعندى استعداد اعمل ايه علشانه *
> ...





white.angel قال:


> *دونا محدش يقدر يعمل كدة
> بس احنا فعلا سلبيين ....ولازم نعالج دة
> احنا مش بنقول نفضل سلبيين انما نعالج السلبيه
> وعلى فكره مش نعالجها بأننا ندافع عن نفسنا ونتظاهر
> ...





marcelino قال:


> *متضايقيش اهو كلنا طلعنا اللى جوانا وفكينا من غلبنا
> *​



*ربنا يدبر يا ولاد الملك ولتكن مشيئته الصالحه فى حياتنا وفى بلدنا
وميررسى يا مارسووو لحسن استضافتك لينا فى موضوعك *


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 مارس 2011)

الحل أننا ننقل جبل المقطم تاني ... عبارة جبارة .. وقفت عندها كتير 

نعم نحن بحاجة لتلك الروح التي نقلت جبل المقطم  ..

نحن فعلا سلبيين .. إنهازميين .. نيأس بسرعة .. نتعلل بأن ممكلتنا ليست من هذا العالم .. و ان لنا الله و كفى .. و هو بالفعل يكفي ان نكون مع الله .. و لكن هل كوننا اننا نتطلع للسماويات ان نقدم صورة سلبية لابناء المسيح على الارض .. ان نقول للعالم الاخر ها هم المسيحييون على الارض .. هكذا يقول لهم دينهم و عقيدتهم .. ان يخنعوا .. و ينحنوا .. و يكونوا تابعين بلا رأي أو مبدأ 

مصر لن ينصلح حالها مالم يتحرك الاقباط بقوة الصلاة .. من القلب فعلا .. و بعمل إيجابي فعال .. أن يثوروا 

الكتاب يقول " و قبل هذا كله يلقون أيديهم عليكم و يطردونكم، و يسلمونكم إلى مجامع و سجون، و تساقون أمام ملوك وولاة لاجل اسمي . فيؤول ذلك لكم شهادة. *فضعوا في قلوبكم ان لا تهتموا من قبل لكي تحتجوا، لاني أنا أعطيكم فما و حكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها *(لو 21: 12 - 16) .

فالله لا يعترض على ان نثور من أجل الحق، و من أجل انه خلقنا احرار، فنرفض العبودية ، نرفض بإسلوب محترم و هاديء، و لكن نرفض .. لا أن نصمت !


----------



## sparrow (30 مارس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *نتكلم بموضوعيه وواقعيه ياريت*
> *اللى هيسكتنا ويخرسنا لحد ما نسيبهم ياخدوا البلد ويخلوها اسلاميه*
> *ويسنوا قوانين ان البنات تلبس الحجاب ومش بعيد النقاب*
> *هيخرسنا ويسكتنا بردو ويخلينا نلبس الحجاب*
> ...






white.angel قال:


> *الحل...........الحل بسيط وصعب جدا
> الحل هو اننا ننقل جبل المقطم من جديد
> مش قصدى ننقل الجبل بالمعنى الحرفى
> بس نستعيد الروح الجباره اللى نقلت جبل المقطم
> ...




*
بسم الصليب عليكي 
ردودك في قمة الحكمة والوعي تنم عن عقل مثقف حكيم واعي 
لا ياخذ الامور من محمل العاطفه وانما ياخد الامور من الناحيه العقلانيه الحكيمة

ربنا يحفظنا جميعا ويملانا ايمان وحكمه
شكرا يا مارو لطرحك هذا الموضوع*


----------



## Critic (30 مارس 2011)

*



يعنى انت شايف كده
يعنى رأيك ناخدها من قاصرها ونبيع القضيه بدرى بدرى قبل البهدله وسفك الدم الرخيص

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا طبعا انا نفسى يحصل العكس بس عارف انه حلم*
*انا مجرب*
*هنعد نتكلم و نوجع قلبنا و فى الاخر وقت الجد كل ده كان كلام معسول.... اللى هيحصل كالعادة ان حقنا بيضيع بالصمت و الرياء المقدس !*
*و لا ننسى الخوف و الجبن ...و يا رب مرة ظنى يخيب !*


----------



## white.angel (31 مارس 2011)

> فالله  لا يعترض على ان نثور من أجل الحق، و من أجل انه خلقنا احرار، فنرفض  العبودية ، نرفض بإسلوب محترم و هاديء، و لكن نرفض .. لا أن نصمت !



*بس انا لا اعتقد انه عايزنا نثور بالطريقه بتاعتنا دى*
*ولكن اللى واثقه منه انه حزين بسبب مظاهرات الاقباط فى ماسبيرو*
*احنا لو حبينا نثور يبقى نثور فى مخادعنا 
ونمسك وعوده وعد وعد ونتناقش فيه*
*نمسكهم عليه كلهم ومنخرجش غير واحنا واخدين اللى احنا عايزينه *
*لان ربنا لما حب يخرج شعب اسرائيل من ارض العبوديه
 خرجهم بقوته مش بثورتهم ......*
​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (31 مارس 2011)

لا ينكن لا ينكن لا ينكن
لا تتشبهوا بالذين يسيئون الى الاب
مهو يا ادافع عن كرامة دينى بحياتى يا اما ما استهلش ان يتقال عليا مسيحية هو ايوة ربنا مش محتاج دفاع طبعا لة كل المجد لكن انا مسيحية ومن واجب دينى عليا انى احافظ على كرامة دينى ولو كان الثمن حياتى


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 مارس 2011)

*سؤال صعب اوووووووى
عن نفسى مش هلبس حجاب عشان دينى مقليش كدة
ولو كدة مش هقدر اعش ف بلد زى دى
لكن برضه مش هقدر اسيب لهم البلد كدة دى بتاعتنا ف الاصل
بس استحااااااااالة اتحجب
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أبريل 2011)

*+*

ما لفت إنتباهي في تعليقاتي أنا، هو عدم الثقة في عناية الله بنا، فرحت أُفسر، و أُحلل، و أستنتج، و أقرر، ناسياً أن هناك مخلص يحرسني، و إن سمح بالتجربة، فإنه يسمح بالمنقذ معها


----------



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> ما لفت إنتباهي في تعليقاتي أنا، هو عدم الثقة في عناية الله بنا، فرحت أُفسر، و أُحلل، و أستنتج، و أقرر، ناسياً أن هناك مخلص يحرسني، و إن سمح بالتجربة، فإنه يسمح بالمنقذ معها



*عندك كل الحق 
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أبريل 2011)

هلأ بما أنني متنصرة .. و محجبة *عنوة*
رأيي أنو اكيد في حال كنت عايشة حياتي كمسيحية طبيعية و صار هالشي ..بهاجر فووووووووووراً و بلا أي تردد
ما حدا إلو الحق يفرض شريعتو على غيرو


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أبريل 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> الحل أننا ننقل جبل المقطم تاني ... عبارة جبارة .. وقفت عندها كتير
> 
> نعم نحن بحاجة لتلك الروح التي نقلت جبل المقطم  ..
> 
> ...




أحب أن أوضح ان الثوره هنا في مشاركتي هذه, ليس المقصود بها مُطلقاً تلك الثورة التي امام ماسبيروا أو أمثالها, و لكني أقصد هو الاعتراض الهاديء على اي تجاوز يصدر ضدك في مصلحة حكومية او عمل او مواصلات (طبعاً لا اقصد ايضاً التحرشات او الاعتداءات الجسدية) كمثلاً تجد تعنت ضدك, او إهانة (لفظية) بطريق غير مباشر  ...الخ, مثلما نرى في تعاملاتنا اليومية, هذه التجاوزات يجب ان لا نبتسم في وجوه من فعلها, بل نظهر له اعتراضنا, وعدم قبولنا لما يفعله, و ننطرح امام القدير في مخادعنا, نصلي له بحرارة لأجل أن يقوينا فلا ننتقم لأنفسنا, و ان يدافع هو عنا.


----------



## Maroo Magdi (10 مايو 2011)

انا افضل الموت على انى اطبق هذا القانون


----------



## مارينا جوورج (14 مايو 2011)

لا يُمكن اجبار اياحد علي شعائراسلامية


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *بدون الدخول فى مواضيع فرعيه :*​
> 
> 
> *سؤال لكل مسيحية ماذا تفعلى لو طلع قانون بلبس الجميع الحجاب ؟؟*​



*اكيييييييييد مش هطبق القانون ده *
*ساعتها نعمل مظاهرة تانى بقى *
*وييجوا يموتونا فيها تانى *
*وبكده نبقى سيبنا لهم الدنيا باللى فيها 30:*​


----------

